# Tinkerbell's cousin died today



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-what a great looking dog he was, such a big beautiful head. So sorry for your brother, I know he is hurting now about losing his best friend.

Tell your brother not to feel guilty-Rusty died in his own home, where he was comfortable and knew he was loved.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your brothers loss. That is a goodlooking dog and please tell your brother not to feel guilty. That guy had a sweet and loving home and knew he was loved. He probably just went to sleep and was dreaming of his best buddy. Run free sweet Rusty. You were loved very much by so many.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh... I am so sorry for you guys... you and family will be in our thoughts... He is up running with our Sammy Girl!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks for the good thoughts. He was a great dog, we're not sure how he became a stray because someone spent a lot of time training him. He never barked, and he was so well behaved. You could put a plate of food on the coffee table and then leave the room, he wouldn't touch it. My brother could even leave his favorite treat jellybeans on the coffee table and he wouldn't touch them while my brother was work.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How sad and I do feel for you brother. How lucky Rusty was to find your brother, and how lucky your brother was to have him. I am so sorry.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Rusty.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh I'm so sorry for your brother!! That is an ache that takes a lot of time to heal. I'm sorry to you all... as I can tell he was well loved!!! ((HUGS))


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your brother's loss. Rusty sounds like he was one amazing dog- so handsome, too. Rest in peace Rusty...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! What a great looking dog. RIP Rusty.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Please tell your brother how sorry I am that he lost his dear friend. Rusty was a wonderful dog who suffered in his life. That suffering was made bearable by your brother's love for him. He died peacefully and happy. And now he's running free at the bridge, playing like a pup again. That is a good life!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Rusty went from stray dog to loved dog, I know it's terribly hard not to be there when they go but let your brother know that if not for him Rusty would not have had nine years of love and affection.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your brother's loss. Rest in peace Rusty.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Run free, happy and without pain, sweet Rusty.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Rusty's passing. Our condolences to you and to his 'dad'.

Rusty sounds like he was a much-loved pooch--and glad to have gotten to be your brothers friend and companion for so many years of his life!

SJ


----------

